# viper 130hv and 320hv?



## btle29 (Dec 9, 2009)

If I want to link my viper 130hv remote starter to my 320hv alarm... What wires do I need to connect them together?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

btle29 said:


> If I want to link my viper 130hv remote starter to my 320hv alarm... What wires do I need to connect them together?


A few, you gonna slave the remote stater off the alarms AUX channel or trunk. Trunk wire from alarm goes to the Negative(input) wire on the stater.


----------



## btle29 (Dec 9, 2009)

so I would use the Blue wire from the alarm to the remote starter? To what color wire of the remote starter? is that all?


----------



## btle29 (Dec 9, 2009)

I not very familar with the remote start. please help me in "Viper installation for Dummies' language thank you.:4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

If you need me to tell you how, than I would suggest taking it to a car audio place(NOT BEST BUY as they sell electronics) pay the money to have it done properly. I don't have the schematic's for both units, the wire you want on the remote starter says "negative trigger in".


----------



## btle29 (Dec 9, 2009)

Jaggerwild, I through forum suppose to help and share each other knowledge. If I want to pay someone to help me , would I go online to ask...


----------



## btle29 (Dec 9, 2009)

mesage deleted . . profanity


----------

